# 2 Router?



## Full Flavor (1 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe einen Bekannten der auf 2 Etagen Telefondosen hat. Beide laufen über die selbe nummer. Jetzt braucht er oben und unten Internet und hat mich gefragt ob er 2 Router anschließen kann, dass er nicht extra ein Kabel über 2 Etagen ziehen muss (Kabel für die Fernsehbox). Würde sowas Funktionieren oder was könnte man da machen.

Achso er ist bei der Telekom. Und es geht im Grunde nur um die Fernsehboxen die er über LAN anschließen muss.

Danke


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 März 2011)

Hrgs, nein, das geht nicht. Das DSL-Modem im Router arbeitet nur im Punkt-zu-Punkt-Betrieb, ein zweites Modem an dem gleichen Adernpaar funzt nicht. Kabel ziehen, Wlan oder Powerline-Adapter.


----------



## MSB (1 März 2011)

Also es kann sich immer nur ein DSL-Modem/Router mit dem DSLam synchronisieren,
d.h. 2 normale DSL-Router können nicht gleichzeitig betrieben werden.

Meine Empfehlung wäre hier für ~ 100€ sowas zu ordern:
http://www.devolo.de/consumer/75_dlan-85-hsmini_starter-kit_produktvorstellung_1.html?l=de

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Full Flavor (1 März 2011)

Na dann mal Danke, bevor er Geld ausgibt zieht er doch lieber Kabel. Jedem das seine!


----------



## Verpolt (2 März 2011)

Oder en 2. Router als Wlan-Erweiterung benutzen.


----------



## winnman (2 März 2011)

andere Frage:

die Kabel zu den bestehenden Dosen wieviele Adern haben die?

wollten da noch paare frei sein, dann kann von einem Router ev ein port auf die andere Dose geschaltet werden. Dort ev noch einen switch oder hub.


----------

